# Whereabouts of Crew Members



## Portred (Dec 20, 2006)

Ex-Brocklebank Crew Members.

Does anyone know the whereabouts of a T.N.Dudman who sailed as 2/O on the Mahout in 1974?

Also, Ken Rutter 3/E on the Mahout at the same time?

What about all the Sri Lankans who sailed under the Colombo Plan?


----------

